# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 291

## elizabeth

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 291 for the week November 5 - 11, 2012.

*Links to UWN*
 Wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue291 
*In This Issue*

Steam for Linux Beta Now AvailableMark Shuttleworth: Designing the Future, TogetherLet's Appreciate OthersThe unsung helper who contributes back...Ubuntu StatsUbuntu Advocacy Development KitAnd they're off - quantal ubuntu dvds to regional contactsLaunchpad NewsUbuntu Cloud NewsDaniel Holbach: Report: Leadership Mini-Summit at UDSCanonical Design Team: Back to Lecturing for the dayAra Pulido: Ubuntu Certification 101 - BIOSVictor Tuson Palau: [Ubuntu Nexus 7] Browser Performance, battery life, screen brightness, keeping up with  progressJeremy Kerr: UDS-R wrapupMichael Hall: Welcome to the Skunk WorksSergio Meneses: My First Ubuntu Developer Summit UDS-RKees Cook: product search in Ubuntu 12.10Splice, Walking Mars, Machinarium, and Crayon Physics Deluxe debut in Ubuntu Software CenterUbuntu 12.10: Unity Just Sort of Grows on YouPrivacy in Ubuntu 12.10: Full Disk EncryptionIn The BlogosphereIn Other NewsOther Articles of InterestUbuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S05E19 - Random Rhymes and RamblesUpcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and Security for 8.04, 10.04, 11.10, 12.04 and 12.10And much more!
*General Community News*

*Steam for Linux Beta Now Available*

Valve announces the launch of a limited access beta for its new Steam for Linux client, available for Ubuntu 12.04 users. It will be available for a widening group of users, including other distributions as soon it has reached a satisfactory level of stability.

http://store.steampowered.com/news/9289/

*Mark Shuttleworth: Designing the Future, Together*

Linux.com editorial staff brings us highlights of Mark Shuttleworth's keynote which he held at LinuxCon Europe 2012 in Barcelona. Those highlights include cloud and mobile driving change, Ubuntu on every cloud, crowd-sourcing solutions, and form factors converging. Shuttleworth points out that "as we head toward the future of computing, we must focus on collaboration, communication, and integration at the operational level, not just the tech level."

http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise...ture-together/

*Community Acknowledgments and Success Stories*

*Let's Appreciate Others*

Benjamin Kerensa reminds us that Ubuntu Appreciation Day is on November 20th and urges readers to e-mail contributors that have helped them accomplish something in Ubuntu.

http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/11/0...reciate-others

*The unsung helper who contributes back...*

Jorge Castro writes about contributors on AskUbuntu who give high-quality answers to their own questions once they've solved them. He writes "they solve their problem, they document it for the rest of us, and they don't even get a thanks." He explains how to review these answers and give them the credit they deserve.

http://www.jorgecastro.org/2012/11/1...k-dot-dot-dot/

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (102099) +351 over last weekCritical (79) -4 over last weekUnconfirmed (50730) +183 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Quantal*

English (United Kingdom) (9230) -440 over last weekSpanish (14071) -391 over last weekEnglish (Australia) (17171) +/-0 over last weekBosnian (38329) -8 over last weekBrazilian Portuguese (38657) -69 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 12.10 "Quantal Quetzal", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

Tweaking Tools - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/30332/Auto-login is insecure; alternative is slower - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/30348/Way to group together apps in the dash bar - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/30346/Family's wish to connect their PC Better - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/30326/Integrating Firefox Personas Into Ubuntu - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/30322/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea.

*Ask Ubuntu Top 5 Questions this week*

Does Ubuntu only work on Desktop PCs? http://askubuntu.com/questions/21389...on-desktop-pcs'Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)' while trying to run Steam http://askubuntu.com/questions/21386...ing-to-run-steHow to move multiple files at once to a specific destination directory? http://askubuntu.com/questions/21456...tion-directoryInstalling 12.04 server as a software RAID 1 mirror fails to boot http://askubuntu.com/questions/21570...-fails-to-bootAre the newly launched NVIDIA drivers supported in Ubuntu or will they be? http://askubuntu.com/questions/21377...r-will-they-be

Ask (and answer!) your own questions at http://askubuntu.com

*LoCo News*

*Ubuntu Advocacy Development Kit*

Jono Bacon proposes new help for Ubuntu LoCos in the form of an Ubuntu Advocacy Development Kit (ADK) consisting of promotional materials, assets, organizational materials, and documentation. In this post, he asks for feedback from the community and contributors to help make it a reality.

http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/11/08/...velopment-kit/

*And they're off - quantal ubuntu dvds to regional contacts*

Maia Grotepass writes about the easy acquisition of the Quantal DVDs for the South African team thanks to "not for resale" and "promotional material" notes on the boxes shipped from Canonical. Grotepass says the DVDs have now been shipped to regional contacts throughout South Africa.

http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/20...u-dvds-to.html

*Launchpad News*

*The information sharing feature is complete*

Curtis Hovey explains "Launchpad's bug and branch privacy features were replaced by information sharing feature." Hovey also shares a list of disclosure facts and lessons learned while developing this feature.

http://blog.launchpad.net/general/th...re-is-complete

*Ubuntu Cloud News*

*Here comes Logstash for Ubuntu Cloud*

Jorge Castro informs us about a new tool for event and logs management called Logstash. Castro thinks this type of tool might be handy for Ubuntu DevOps everywhere since they probably have to deal with "hundreds, even thousands of instances where logging can become a hassle."

http://www.jorgecastro.org/2012/11/0...-ubuntu-cloud/

*Catch the cloud with OpenStack webinars*

Sonia Quarti of Canonical shares news of a "Catch the cloud with OpenStack webinar" to be held on 14th of November at 4 pm GMT. Registration for the webinar is available at the following link http://www.brighttalk.com/webcast/6793/59385

http://blog.canonical.com/2012/11/08...tack-webinars/

*Juju Community Survey*

Clint Byrum invites everyone who has heard of Juju to take five minutes to fill out the Juju community survey available at the following link: http://juju.spamaps.org/index.php/su...test/Y/lang/en

http://fewbar.com/2012/11/juju-community-survey/

*The Planet*

*Daniel Holbach: Report: Leadership Mini-Summit at UDS*

Daniel Holbach writes about the Leadership Mini-Summit that took place at Ubuntu UDS Copenhagen. Discussion points include actively training successors, milestones and mid-cycle checks, Ubuntu Member incubation, and more.

http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2012/11/...summit-at-uds/

*Canonical Design Team: Back to Lecturing for the day*

Amritpal Singh Bachu from the Ubuntu Design blog continues his blog on transitioning from academia to industry and, in particular, working for the Ubuntu Design team. The first project was to assess educational games made at the School of Computing at University of Dundee, and he describes this experience.

http://design.canonical.com/2012/11/...g-for-the-day/

*Ara Pulido: Ubuntu Certification 101 - BIOS*

Ara Pulido starts a series of blog posts explainin everything about Ubuntu certification. In this article, Pulido explains BIOS options and how they are tested.

http://arapulido.com/2012/11/05/ubun...tion-101-bios/

*Victor Tuson Palau: [Ubuntu Nexus 7] Browser Performance, battery life, screen brightness, keeping up with progress*

Victor Palau writes a series of blog posts based on his results testing Ubuntu and Nexus 7 which includes browser performance, battery life, screen brightness, and more.

http://victorpalau.net/2012/11/05/ub...r-performance/http://victorpalau.net/2012/11/06/ub...ilst-browsing/http://victorpalau.net/2012/11/07/ub...-battery-life/http://victorpalau.net/2012/11/09/ub...with-progress/

*Jeremy Kerr: UDS-R wrapup*

Jeremy Kerr shares details from UDS-R sessions covering his areas of responsibility, including improving cross compilation, rapid archive bringup for new hardware, ARM64/ARMv8/Arch support, and secure boot support in Ubuntu.

http://jk.ozlabs.org/r/154/

*Michael Hall: Welcome to the Skunk Works*

Michael Hall covers the Skunk Works project recently announced by Mark Shuttleworth to add community participation to some of the currently closed Canonical projects. He has been collecting the names and skillsets of people who might be interested in working in the project, as working with Canonical project managers in identifying programs for Skunk Works.

http://mhall119.com/2012/11/welcome-to-the-skunk-works/

*Sergio Meneses: My First Ubuntu Developer Summit UDS-R*

Sergio Meneses shares his first UDS experience and excitement for meeting a lot of people, including Mark Shuttleworth. Meneses states the most impressive UDS thing for him was the community which he characterized as the "powerful tool of Ubuntu in action."

http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress...-summit-uds-r/

*Kees Cook: product search in Ubuntu 12.10*

Kees Cook writes about his astonishment with how the Amazon shopping results in the Unity dash are implemented by default in Ubuntu 12.10. He points out privacy concerns with what he calls a "dramatic case of 'calling home'" and says that the "behavior needs to be fixed in 13.04 and SRUed into 12.10. If there is no fast solution, then it just needs to be disabled by default until it has a sane notification flow."

http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives...-ubuntu-12-10/

*Canonical News*

*Splice, Walking Mars, Machinarium, and Crayon Physics Deluxe debut in Ubuntu Software Center*

David Pitkin brings us a closer look at a new round of games from Humble Bundle. He talks about Eufloria's plans involving their Humble Bundle support.

http://blog.canonical.com/2012/11/08...ftware-center/

*In The Press*

*Ubuntu 12.10: Unity Just Sort of Grows on You*

Jack M. Germain of Linux Insider writes of how Unity has improved in the latest release of Ubuntu. He discusses refinements in the launcher and dash as well as better usability across the board. Despite the improvements, he notes that some experienced Linux users and newcomers from Windows may have a difficult time adjusting.

http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/76556.html

*Privacy in Ubuntu 12.10: Full Disk Encryption*

Micah Lee of the Electronic Frontier Foundation (EFF) continues a series on Privacy in Ubuntu by talking about the new full disk encryption feature. Lee writes that EFF believes "that powerful encryption should be available to everyone, including people who want to use a computer" and how they encouraged Ubuntu Developers to make this available.

https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/1...isk-encryption

*In The Blogosphere*

*Ubuntu Powered Humanoid Robot Greeted People at LinuxCon Europe 2012*

Silviu Stahle of Softpedia writes about the recently held LinuxCon Europe 2012 and highlights Pal Robotics REEM - a humanoid robot powered by Ubuntu.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubunt...2-304540.shtml

*Ubuntu 12.04 Needs New Drivers For Valve's Source*

Michael Larabel writes on Phoronix.com that Ubuntu 12.04 needs new experimental graphics drivers for Valve's Steam Engine and writes that this "new Catalyst driver will be packaged in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS as fglrx-experimental-9."

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTIyMjE

*Open Source Ubuntu OS Makes Strides in Emerging Markets*

Christopher Tozzi on TheVarGuy writes about the claim from Chris Kenyon of Canonical that Ubuntu will be shipped on 9% of PCs worldwide by 2014 and how emerging markets, such as China, may be the key to Canonical's success. Tozzi also speculates as to whether desktops are enough to achieve success, explaining that the "future of computing lies in tablets and other mobile devices, and to be successful in the long term" so "needs to continue its investments in that area."

http://www.thevarguy.com/2012/11/06/...rging-markets/

*Ubuntu 13.04 Daily Builds Go Live*

Joey-Elijah Sneddon of OMG! Ubuntu! shares that Ubuntu 13.04 daily builds are now available and discusses that those daily builds are symbolic for regular users, but for developers and app makers, daily builds serve as signals when a new development cycle is about to be kicked off.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/u...builds-go-live

*What Canonical Could Have Done With The Shopping Lens*

Saurav Modak writes on Muktware on what Canonical could have done by reviewing Mark Tully's alternative shopping lens for Ubuntu without attracting negative criticism.

http://www.muktware.com/4773/what-ca...-shopping-lens

*Two Years Later, Ubuntu Isn't Running On Wayland*

Michael Larabel of Phoronix talks about why Ubuntu isn't running on Wayland, an intention that Mark Shuttleworth shared two years ago for Ubuntu.

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTIyNTA

*In Other News*

*Two New Promising Unity Games Confirm Linux Support*

Nitesh of Ubuntu Vibes brings us a review of two new Unity engine games which are about to support Linux. Netesh writes "Distance is a survival racing game that combines the intense action of arcade racing with the exploration of an atmospheric world. Sir, You Are Being Hunted is a single-player first-person game of desperate survival in a world where mechanical aristocrats hunt humans for sport."

http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/11/t...s-confirm.html

*Newcomer experience and contributor behavior in FOSS communities*

Kevin Carillo writes "If you have joined one of the following FOSS communities within the last 3 years (after January 2010): Debian, GNOME, Gentoo, KDE, Mozilla, Ubuntu, NetBSD, or OpenSUSE, I would like to invite you to complete an online survey. I am interested in hearing from people who are either technical or non-technical contributors, and who have had either positive or negative newcomer experiences."

http://kevincarillo.org/survey-invitation/

*Xubuntu 12.10 - Day 1 - First Impressions*

Gary Newell shares a story about his Ubuntu journey by highlighting first impressions of Xubuntu 12.10. Newall shares details about getting online, MP3 and Flash support, software installation, and applications.

http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/201...pressions.html

*Other Articles of Interest*

LinuxCon Europe starts with new and upgraded members - http://www.h-online.com/open/news/it...s-1743136.htmlAndroid turns 5 today, hits 75 percent of the smartphone market - http://www.pcworld.com/article/20135...ne-market.htmlNVIDIA gets a little help from Valve, tweaks GeForce drivers just as Steam for Linux beta launches - http://www.engadget.com/2012/11/06/n...-drivers-r310/LinuxCon Europe: Growing an Open Source Community - http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise...rce-community/Linus Torvalds Focuses His Keynote On Community Participation Literally - https://www.linux.com/news/software/...tion-literallyExperimentation vs. Tradition: The Future of Innovation on the Linux Desktop - http://www.datamation.com/open-sourc...desktop-1.htmlNew NVIDIA Driver 'Doubles Performance' on Linux - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/n...mance-on-linuxLinux Gaming, an Overview: What You Can And Can't Expect - http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/linux-g...nd-cant-expectDebian Switches Back To GNOME From Xfce - http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTIyNTM

*Featured Audio and Video*

*Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S05E19 - Random Rhymes and Rambles*

Alan 'popey' Pope, Mark Johnson, Tony Whitmore, Laura Cowen come together for the nineteenth episode of Season Five of the Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo Team, featuring: Microsoft Launches Windows 8, AMD will sell 64-bit RAM, EFF criticises the shopping lens, Linus reviews KDE and much more.

http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2012/11...s-and-rambles/

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

For upcoming meetings and events please visit the calendars at fridge.ubuntu.com: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/

*Updates and Security for 8.04, 10.04, 11.10, 12.04 and 12.10*

*Security Updates*

[USN-1621-1] MySQL vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001884.html[USN-1622-1] Munin vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001885.html[USN-1623-1] Mesa vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001886.html[USN-1624-1] Remote Login Service vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001887.html[USN-1625-1] Icedtea-Web vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001888.html[USN-1626-1] Glance vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001889.html[USN-1627-1] Apache HTTP Server vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001890.html[USN-1628-1] Qt vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001891.html[USN-1626-2] Glance vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001892.html

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

jabberd2 2.0s11-1ubuntu4.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012839.htmljabberd2 2.0s11-1ubuntu4.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012840.htmlapache2 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.24 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012841.htmlapache2-mpm-itk 2.2.6-01-1build3.16 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012842.htmlapache2 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.24 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012843.htmlapache2-mpm-itk 2.2.6-01-1build3.16 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012844.html

End of life - April 2013 (Server)

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

mysql-dfsg-5.1 5.1.66-0ubuntu0.10.04.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013269.htmlmunin 1.4.4-1ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013270.htmlmysql-dfsg-5.1 5.1.66-0ubuntu0.10.04.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013271.htmlmunin 1.4.4-1ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013272.htmljabberd2 2.2.8-2ubuntu4.0.10.04.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013273.htmljabberd2 2.2.8-2ubuntu4.0.10.04.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013274.htmladobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.251-0lucid1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013275.htmladobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.251-0lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013276.htmlflashplugin-nonfree	11.2.202.251ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013277.htmlflashplugin-nonfree	11.2.202.251ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013278.htmlicedtea-web 1.2-2ubuntu0.10.04.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013279.htmlicedtea-web 1.2-2ubuntu0.10.04.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013280.htmllandscape-client 12.05-0ubuntu1.10.04	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013281.htmlapache2 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013282.htmlapache2 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013283.htmlqt4-x11 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013284.htmlqt4-x11 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013285.htmllinux 2.6.32-45.99 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013286.htmllinux-ec2 2.6.32-350.56 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013287.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.32 2.6.32-45.47	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013288.htmllinux-meta-ec2 2.6.32.350.31 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013289.htmllinux-ports-meta 2.6.32.45.37 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013290.htmllinux-meta 2.6.32.45.52 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013291.htmlvirtualbox-ose 3.1.6-dfsg-2ubuntu2.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013292.htmlvirtualbox-ose 3.1.6-dfsg-2ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013293.htmllibproxy 0.3.1-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013294.html

End of Life - April 2013 (Desktop) - April 2015 (Server)

*Ubuntu 11.10 Updates*

mysql-5.1 5.1.66-0ubuntu0.11.10.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012545.htmlmunin 1.4.5-3ubuntu4.11.10.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012546.htmlmysql-5.1 5.1.66-0ubuntu0.11.10.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012547.htmlmunin 1.4.5-3ubuntu4.11.10.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012548.htmljabberd2 2.2.8-2ubuntu6.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012549.htmljabberd2 2.2.8-2ubuntu6.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012550.htmladobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.251-0oneiric1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012551.htmladobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.251-0oneiric1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012552.htmlflashplugin-nonfree	11.2.202.251ubuntu0.11.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012553.htmlflashplugin-nonfree	11.2.202.251ubuntu0.11.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012554.htmlicedtea-web 1.2-2ubuntu0.11.10.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012555.htmlicedtea-web 1.2-2ubuntu0.11.10.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012556.htmllandscape-client 12.05-0ubuntu1.11.10	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012557.htmlapache2 2.2.20-1ubuntu1.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012558.htmlapache2 2.2.20-1ubuntu1.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012559.htmlqt4-x11 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu8.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012560.htmlqt4-x11 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu8.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012561.htmlvirtualbox 4.1.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012562.htmlvirtualbox 4.1.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012563.htmllibproxy 0.3.1-2ubuntu6.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012564.html

End of Life - April 2013

*Ubuntu 12.04 Updates*

mysql-5.5 5.5.28-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017771.htmlmunin 1.4.6-3ubuntu3.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017772.htmlmysql-5.5 5.5.28-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017773.htmlmunin 1.4.6-3ubuntu3.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017774.htmlmesa 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017775.htmlmesa 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017776.htmldebootstrap 1.0.39ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017777.htmljabberd2 2.2.8-2.2ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017778.htmlgnome-settings-daemon 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.5	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017779.htmlapport 2.0.1-0ubuntu15 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017780.htmljabberd2 2.2.8-2.2ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017781.htmladobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.251-0precise1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017782.htmladobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.251-0precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017783.htmlflashplugin-nonfree	11.2.202.251ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017784.htmlflashplugin-nonfree	11.2.202.251ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017785.htmlgdb 7.4-2012.04-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017786.htmllxc 0.7.5-3ubuntu65 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017787.htmlicedtea-web 1.2-2ubuntu1.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017788.htmlicedtea-web 1.2-2ubuntu1.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017789.htmlaptdaemon 0.43+bzr805-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017790.htmlaptitude 0.6.6-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017791.htmlcloud-init 0.6.3-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017792.htmldebootstrap 1.0.39ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017793.htmlisc-dhcp 4.1.ESV-R4-0ubuntu5.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017794.htmlecb 2.40+cvs20110608-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017795.htmlltsp 5.3.7-0ubuntu2.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017796.htmlnetams 3.4.5-2ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017797.htmlgtk+3.0 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017798.htmlcheckbox 0.13.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017799.htmlglance	2012.1.3+stable~20120821-120fcf-0ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017800.htmlglance	2012.1.3+stable~20120821-120fcf-0ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017801.htmlgccgo-4.7 4.7.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017802.htmlqt4-x11 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017803.htmlqt4-x11 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017804.htmlapache2 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017805.htmlapache2 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017806.htmlgrub2 1.99-21ubuntu3.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017807.htmlsynaptiks 0.8.1-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017808.htmlseahorse 3.2.2-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017809.htmlkde-l10n-kn 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017810.htmlhavp 0.92a-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017811.htmlvirtualbox 4.1.12-dfsg-2ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017812.htmlvirtualbox 4.1.12-dfsg-2ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017813.htmlxfce4-settings 4.8.3-1ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017814.htmlmake-dfsg 3.81-8.1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017815.htmlmountall 2.36.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017816.htmlglipper 2.3-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017817.htmlindicator-messages 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017818.htmllight-themes 0.1.9.1-0ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017819.htmlfreerdp 1.0.1-1ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017820.htmlbamf 0.2.118-0ubuntu0.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017821.htmllibproxy 0.4.7-0ubuntu4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017822.html

End of Life - April 2017

*Ubuntu 12.10 Updates*

rhythmbox 2.97-1ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011918.htmltotem 3.4.3-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011917.htmlmysql-5.5 5.5.28-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011919.htmlmunin 2.0.2-1ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011920.htmlmysql-5.5 5.5.28-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011921.htmlmunin 2.0.2-1ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011922.htmllinux 3.5.0-18.29 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011923.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.5.0-18.18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011926.htmllinux-meta 3.5.0.18.21 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011927.htmllinux-backports-modules-3.5.0 3.5.0-18.2	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011924.htmllinux-signed 3.5.0-18.29 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011925.htmllinux-meta-lowlatency 3.5.0.18.18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011928.htmlremote-login-service 1.0.0-0ubuntu1.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011929.htmlremote-login-service 1.0.0-0ubuntu1.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011930.htmllinux_3.5.0-18.29_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011931.htmldebootstrap 1.0.42ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011932.htmljabberd2 2.2.8-2.2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011933.htmljabberd2 2.2.8-2.2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011934.htmlopenssl098 0.9.8o-7ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011935.htmlopenssl098 0.9.8o-7ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011936.htmladobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.251-0quantal1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011937.htmladobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.251-0quantal1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011938.htmlflashplugin-nonfree	11.2.202.251ubuntu0.12.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011939.htmlflashplugin-nonfree	11.2.202.251ubuntu0.12.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011940.htmlunity-lens-applications 6.10.0-0ubuntu1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011941.htmlvim 2:7.3.547-4ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011942.htmlbrasero 3.4.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011943.htmlicedtea-web 1.3-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011944.htmlicedtea-web 1.3-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011945.htmlubuntu-dev-tools 0.143ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011946.htmlubuntu-drivers-common 1:0.2.71.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011947.htmlunity 6.10.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011948.htmlopendkim 2.6.8-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011949.htmlthunar 1.4.0-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011950.htmldkimpy 0.5.3-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011951.htmldebootstrap 1.0.42ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011952.htmlapp-install-data-partner 12.12.10.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011953.htmlglance 2012.2-0ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011954.htmlglance 2012.2-0ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011955.htmladium-theme-ubuntu 0.3.3-0ubuntu0.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011956.htmlkdenetwork 4:4.9.2-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011957.htmltelepathy-logger 0.4.0-2~ubuntu12.10.0	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011958.htmlapache2 2.2.22-6ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011959.htmltranscode 3:1.1.7-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011960.htmlapache2 2.2.22-6ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011961.htmlskanlite 0.8-2ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011962.htmllibreoffice 1:3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011963.htmlglance 2012.2-0ubuntu2.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011964.htmlvirtualbox 4.1.18-dfsg-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011965.htmlglance 2012.2-0ubuntu2.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011966.htmlvirtualbox 4.1.18-dfsg-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011967.htmlgtk+3.0 3.6.0-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011968.htmlwebapps-applications 2.4.10-0ubuntu1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011969.htmllibsecret 0.11-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011970.htmllibimobiledevice 1.1.4-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011971.htmlculmus 0.121-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011972.htmlgdebi 0.8.5ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011973.htmltotem 3.4.3-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011974.htmlpython-keystoneclient 1:0.1.3-0ubuntu1.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011975.htmlubuntu-defaults-builder 0.45 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011976.html

End of Life - April 2014

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Elizabeth KrumbachJasna BencicNathan DyerLeon MarincowitzJim ConnettAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------


## kumar39

nice to c this

----------

